# Ju 87 Stuka



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ju 87 Stuka prototype V series







Ju 87V1 prototype






Junkers Ju 87A Stuka 2.StG165 undergoing training Germany 1938







Ju 87A


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Stuka training school 1939


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ju 87A1 Stuka prototype cockpit


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ju 87A1 prototype rear gunners position 






Junkers Ju 87A Sktz KN Magdeburg Ost 1939


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

main center bomb release 






engine firewall structure, Dessau plant assembly line


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 15, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ju 87V1c prototype 1935







Ju 87V1 prototype 1935


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ju 87V2 prototype D UHUH W.Nr 4922 East Stelle Rechlin Germany Jan 1936


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ju 87V2 prototype D UHUH W.Nr 4922 East Stelle Rechlin Germany Jan 1936


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ju 87V2 prototype






Ju 87V3 prototype D UKYQ W.Nr 4923 test flight 1936


----------



## stug3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ju 87V4 prototype D UBIP W.Nr 4924, 1936


----------



## stug3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ju 87A1 52+C24; 4StG165, Nurnberg, Germany 1938


----------



## stug3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ju 87A, 1937


----------



## stug3 (Jun 16, 2013)

A single machine was bought by the Japanese in 1940; they had been impressed by the plane's performance during the Polish Campaign. Although production under the denomination Ju-87K (in fact it was an A-1 with a Jumo 2100 inline engine) had been considered, this plan fell through and the machine finished in a museum where it was destroyed during an American air raid.

On display in Tokyo 1940-41


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2013)

Noticed the "spat" on the tail-wheel on the V2...that sure didn't last long...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2013)

I like the export to Japan version(Checking eBay as we speak)

Geo


----------



## stug3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ju 87A1 4.K88 Condor Legion Spain 1938






Ju 87B1 1.JG88 Saragosse Sanjurjo Spain Mar 1939


----------



## stug3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 21, 2013)

Boy, the Stuka was one ugly aeroplane...

Heinkel He 118 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Far prettier, more advanced.


----------



## stug3 (Jun 21, 2013)

I disagree.

Condor LegionK88 Ju 87B's Spain May 30 1939


----------



## pfiel (Jun 21, 2013)

The Ju-87 was a good ground-support aircraft.However,it was vulnerable to modern fighter opposition.







And sorry about the first post, computer glitch


----------



## pfiel (Jun 21, 2013)

junkers 87b stuka with gun pods.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2013)

A short note here it is not the B variant of the Stuka bomber. A such gun pods were used with the G-1 and G-2 types mostly.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 22, 2013)

> I disagree.



One man's ugly is another man's pretty...

The only surviving complete Ju 87G on display at the RAF Museum at Hendon. Note the lack of dive brakes and the gun pod mounts under the wings. The museum has only one complete gun pod. Owned by the RAF Air Historic Branch at the time, this aircraft was refurbished to running condition for the Battle of Britain feature film made in the 1960s; it was considered for restoration to flying condition, but the effort was beyond the budget of the fim company and the RAF. That's why the models used in the film resemble late model Ju 87s and not the more accurate Ju 87B-2 in action during the summer of 1940.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2013)

Uhumm...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 23, 2013)

I had to watch the film clip of the stuka attack again. Never noticed before, but they do resemble D/G's more than B's!
One of the early bits seem to show a B's "grin", but any shots in profile,...


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 24, 2013)

> Never noticed before, but they do resemble D/G's more than B's!



Here's a clip from the film, probably the same one you watched, Meatloaf. Take a look at 2:02, 2:27 and 2:34.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVBO61qg-kc_

After the film producers realised that restoring the Stuka to flying condition was going to cost too much, they decided to use Percival Proctors modified to look like Stukas. Apparently their handling characteristics in the air were terrible and they stuck to using the models they were going to blow up in these sequences.



> it was vulnerable to modern fighter opposition.



I don't think there was a dive bomber in WW2 that wasn't.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2013)

The aircraft now in the RAFM was actually made ready for filming, and light meter testing done. The engine had been run, and it was proposed to make it airworthy for filming, a structural and mechanical survey indicating that this was possible, with relatively little work, as the airframe and engine were in good condition generally. However, although the expense of doing so was a hurdle, the main factor preventing its use was the potential risk to such a valuable aircraft, it being the only _completely_ intact example still in existence.
Here's some shots of the Ju87 at the time of production of the movie, one showing it rigged in flying attitude for the light meter tests, and a shot of one of the 'Proctukas', as they were called.
The two B&W pics were published in 'Flight International' in 1969.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 24, 2013)

I was wondering when you might chime in Terry, good pics; unfortunately my scanner is busted, so I couldn't post any pics of the Proctor conversion here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## stug3 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ju 87 VJ88 Condor Legion Spain 1938


----------



## stug3 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ju 87A1 Hungary 1943







Ju 87A Hungary 1943


----------



## stug3 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## stug3 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ju 87B


----------



## stug3 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ju 87B2


----------



## stug3 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ju 87B top profile


----------



## stug3 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ju 87B bottom profile


----------



## stug3 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ju 87B1 engine cowling late production run







Ju-87B1


----------



## stug3 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ju-87B1







Ju 87B1, Poland 1939


----------



## stug3 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ju 87B assembly line Weser plant


----------



## stug3 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ju 87B assembly line Weser plant







Ju 87B1 Stammkennzeichen code (YC+xx) - Bremen plant


----------



## stug3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ju 87B cockpit







Ju 87B left cockpit section showing trim tab


----------



## stug3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ju 87B close formation







Ju 87B


----------



## stug3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ju 87Bs in France 1940







Ju 87Bs being escorted by Bf 109s, Operation Barbarossa


----------



## stug3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Junkers Ju 87B Stukas taking off from a remote airfield in France 1940







Ju 87Bs in Russia 1941


----------



## stug3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Junkers Ju 87B1 Stuka crash site 1940






Junkers Ju 87B Stuka under camuflage netting Eastern Front 1941


----------



## stug3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ju 87Bs of Sturzkampffliegerschule


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2013)

Great pics.


----------



## BOBC (Jan 7, 2014)

Is it my PC or have the Stuka pics in this thread all vanished ?
WWW so good but also so fragile as a data container/archive/library.

Merlin


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2014)

Nope. I have the same here. However it's not the fault of the forum. Just the asisbiz.com has problems with attachment. All pictures here are linked from the site.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2014)

Links will do that - either from another site or your own PC. Thats why you should just upload directly.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2014)

But.... if ya need a Stuka fix, here ya go!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2014)

After checking I do believe that the Asisbiz website has been disabled. Sad, that was a good site.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2014)

Yep.. the Asisbiz website has a problem with many pages where these images are attached. I already noticed it a week ago.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's a few more Stuka pics to offset the sadness of the dreaded red X

The Naval Ju87C, I believe this was WkNmr 0569.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2014)

Shame, that site had some good stuff on it.

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 8, 2014)

Asisbiz site is up again.
Asisbiz historical photos and images of WWII aircraft
Looks to have done some rearranging of the furniture is why the image links don't work anymore.


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2014)

And then there's a Stuka on skis...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2014)

Wonder how it did in the Giant Slalom ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)

Also I have refreshed links of all posts here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hans Rudel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2015)

For all the stories I've read about the T-34 being so dangerous, you'd think it would be a little larger...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 14, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> For all the stories I've read about the T-34 being so dangerous, you'd think it would be a little larger...



Rudel was a keen modeller, that was his entry into the Battle of Kursk group build, he always maintained that building models helped him as a pilot.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

A very wet Stuka

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 9, 2018)

Junkers Ju 87's 2./StG2 escorted 1./JG27 Franzisket N. Africa 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Elmas (Sep 9, 2018)

Junkers Ju 87D3 Stuka 103 Gruppo 207 Squadriglia 12 Aeroporto di Chilivani (Sardinia) June 1943

The tree in the background is a Quercia da sughero (Quercus suber L. - cork oak).

(reference. Internet)


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Sep 9, 2018)

_
Rara avis..._
Five “Picchiatelli” of the 123 ° Gruppo Tuffatori remained in Sardinia, and after 8 September 1943 passed to the Aeronautica Co-Belligerante (ICAF, Aeronautica cobelligerante). In 1944, the Americans AF in Sardinia used them to pull the sleeve until the conditions of the aircraft allowed it. On 1 March 1944 the Group was disbanded, and the Dora passed to a Squadriglia autonoma of the Aeronautical Command of Sardinia, but at least two of them were transferred to Puglia.

(the internet)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## stug3 (Oct 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

